# 8 Gallon Journal



## jennifer (Aug 23, 2012)

This is my first tank. Luckily, I had fellow member Fergus to help with obtaining equipment and arranging plants.

Equipment: 

8 gallon tank with hang on back filter
13 watt Fluvial compact light

Aquatic Life: 

Zebra Danios 
Corydoras
Fancy Guppies 
Ancistrus Pleco
Sakura Cherry Shrimp 
Malaysian Rainbow Shrimp

Plants: 

Limnophila aquatica
Bacopa caroliniana
Malaysian ironwood
Echinodorus bleheri (Amazon Sword)

August 22nd: 









September 30th: 








The Amazon Sword may produce flowers.

Close up: 







​


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice variety


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks good so far 
Any other plans for this?


----------



## Zer0 (May 14, 2012)

Nice. Where did you get the tank?


----------

